# Well, I f'd my Bionic up and can't fix it



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Tried to flash Epic Blue theme over Eclipse 2.1. Got stuck on the boot animation screen, phone never booted.

Soooo I tried a few things, couldn't figure out how to get into clockwork manually, and then tried the new version of Released on my Mac. Even though it says "probably won't work on .901". Tried it anyway, and bam, not only did it not work, but it jacked up my phone so now it's stuck in AP Fastboot with Flash failure. IF I had a Windows laptop that was worth a shit, instead of an old crappy gateway with slow USB ports, I could probably fix it. Tried 3 different ways for the last 3 hours but I think the USB port speed is too slow, it won't push anything, everything fails, even cdt.bin which is 16kb.

Can't even get fastboot to work on my Mac. That definitely would have worked.

I'm off to the Verizon store tomorrow.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

Did you try this?

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13485-unbrick-your-bionic-here/

This is the only thing that worked when I bricked on .901. Released didn't work for me either.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Yeah, I tried that and a whole bunch of other stuff. I couldn't get anything to push to the device. I think the problem was the old windows laptop I was using - has old 1.0 or 1.1 USB ports. Not enough juice. This is a problem being on a Mac. I did some of this stuff previously on my work laptop, but I'm switching jobs and had to send that back.

I can't get it out of flashboot failure. I'm heading to Verizon this am.


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

LDubs said:


> Yeah, I tried that and a whole bunch of other stuff. I couldn't get anything to push to the device. I think the problem was the old windows laptop I was using - has old 1.0 or 1.1 USB ports. Not enough juice. This is a problem being on a Mac. I did some of this stuff previously on my work laptop, but I'm switching jobs and had to send that back.
> 
> I can't get it out of flashboot failure. I'm heading to Verizon this am.


I had the same problem and it would not flash anything from my macbook either. I used this thread to get my phone booted and I used my desktop at work. Good luck.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

ok, I'm tired of Macs being red-headed stepchildren. This sh*t should be workable on a Mac too. Anyhoo, VZW is sending me a warranty replacement, will have it tomorrow. Wonder if it comes with .893...


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

So let me get this straight. You screwed up your own phone, didn't want to be bothered to go to a buddies house that has a windows pc to reflash your phone an decided it was verizon's responsibility to supply you with a new phone? What the hell is that about?


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Good assumption, but I don't have a buddy with a windows PC nearby. Thanks for the support. And I didn't decide it was Verizon's responsibility to give me a new phone. I called VZW tech support, they tried to walk me through a couple of things to fix it, and when that didn't work, they're now sending me a warranty replacement.

Why you gotta be a d*ck about it? I have a Mac, the rest of my family all have Macs, and no one I know with a Windows PC was available last night while I spent 5 hours trying to get this to work on a Windows laptop that apparently is too old or too slow to push anything to my phone. Couldn't get anything to work via my Mac either.

I need a phone, and yes, I take responsibility for jacking it up, but I do believe I tried every available avenue to fix it before I called VZW. What would you have liked me to do, go out and purchase a netbook for $300, just to fix my phone, and then return it? Go to Kinko's where I wouldn't be able to install anything or unzip anything?


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

I support anyone I can, read through my threads. And yes, I do thing you should get a notebook or a window's pc if you want to continue altering your phone. What will you do if you run into another issue like this?


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Dude, I know you support anyone and everyone, I've read through all your threads. Not sure what I'll do if it happens again. Pissed I couldn't get anything to work on my old Gateway laptop. Nor my Mac. Anyone know how to get fastboot commands to work properly on a Mac? Really thought I had it there, got a minimal version of FXZ off of an XDA thread, was all fired up to at least get my phone to boot, and couldn't get fastboot to work on my Mac either.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Did you try this http://briefmobile.com/droid-bionic-receives-fastboot-recovery-files


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes. I couldn't get the fastboot commands to work on my Mac.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

did you see in the middle, the mac instructions 
Mac
./fastboot-mac flash boot boot.img
./fastboot-mac flash system system.img
./fastboot-mac -w
./fastboot-mac reboot

I don't have a mac, so these may indeed not work.


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Not trying to stir anything but why not just wait today and use a friends PC to try a few things to try and fix the phone..


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> did you see in the middle, the mac instructions
> Mac
> ./fastboot-mac flash boot boot.img
> ./fastboot-mac flash system system.img
> ...


Yes - I tried these too, kept getting either "waiting for device" or "file not found" error.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

This is why insurance for phones is so high... and bootloaders are locked. In a just world they will back charge you. Modifying your phone comes with some risk. I would say you should have taken responsibility for your actions...but nope you passed the billnon to someone else.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## sniffs (Jan 5, 2012)

Locked bootloader's aren't what caused this.. how many Galaxy Nexus' get perma stuck on bootloops? 0!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The stupid manufacturers are causing this by locking the bootloader. If LDub's device was unlocked, he probably would have a much easier time fixing it.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks. And for the record, I did, and still do, take responsibility for my actions. As I said before, I don't have an available PC at the moment - or I would have had this fixed already. Tried with an old laptop but I think the USB ports are too slow.


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

At least he tried everything he could. I had limited resources. Its not like he bricked and said screw it I'm calling vzw. He tried everything.

Other people who brick just go and call them and return it. He didn't do that. He searched around and even tried the 1 PC he had.

I do suggest finding a cheap notebook just in case this happens again but sometimes you just can't fix it. It happens.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## kryptic17 (Oct 14, 2011)

Point is it's not fair to warranty a phone for something you broke yourself. I mean did the Verizon tech know why or how the phone got into that state? was the .901 update even pushed to your phone, or did you install that yourself? I mean, Verizon has done checks on phones to ensure issues with them really was the phone itself and not the user, so if able it'd be nice to see a bill pop up on your account for your misdeeds. It's very possible and easy for them to find out, even if the phone was wiped the fastboot errors should give it away too.

Im sure with enough perseverance the problem was fixable, this thread isn't even that old and the phones already been warrantied, if you werent looking for much help why did you start a thread at all? lol


----------



## 24v (Nov 29, 2011)

sniffs said:


> Locked bootloader's aren't what caused this.. how many Galaxy Nexus' get perma stuck on bootloops? 0!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The stupid manufacturers are causing this by locking the bootloader. If LDub's device was unlocked, he probably would have a much easier time fixing it.


You are right, it is not locked bootloaders causing his problems. His problems are causing the manufacturers to lock them. When people break their own phones, then pass the buck onto Verizon, the manufacturer, or the insurance, that ruins it for the rest of us who are responsible members of society.
If you broke your phone, why should Verizon have to eat it? You are no better than the people who install a turbo on their car, blow the motor, then take the turbo off and try to get the manufacturer to warranty the blown motor.
Unfortunately our society is full of people who lack the ability to take responsibility for their own actions. I hope Verizon figures out what happened, and charges this guy for a new phone.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

You can load boot camp on Mac. I have it

Sent from my GalaxyNexus


----------



## rkuhldude77 (Nov 12, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> You can load boot camp on Mac. I have it
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus


+1 to this Dual boot on mac is easy and works great


----------



## Daybreak (Dec 26, 2011)

LDubs said:


> ok, I'm tired of Macs being red-headed stepchildren. This sh*t should be workable on a Mac too. Anyhoo, VZW is sending me a warranty replacement, will have it tomorrow. Wonder if it comes with .893...


Howdy,
~flame thrower on~~~~~~
If you take the risk and mod the phone, and YOU break it. You should walk into verizon and BUY a new phone. Or buy a new phone somewhere else. If you think your in that much of a rush that you need (NEED) the phone that much. YOU should not screw with something you absolutely need to have working without a fix it plan.

KARMA = getting a full retail price charge back for modding and insurance claim.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Daybreak said:


> Howdy,
> ~flame thrower on~~~~~~
> If you take the risk and mod the phone, and YOU break it. You should walk into verizon and BUY a new phone. Or buy a new phone somewhere else. If you think your in that much of a rush that you need (NEED) the phone that much. YOU should not screw with something you absolutely need to have working without a fix it plan.
> 
> KARMA = getting a full retail price charge back for modding and insurance claim.


ooh, that hurts. Next time, please read through the whole thread before you post niceties like this. If you had, you would have seen I DID have a backup plan, and it turned out my old laptop failed everything.

Back to your regularly scheduled programming. I do like the boot camp idea, forgot about that... where can I get a cheap version of Windows XP?


----------



## Nicelysedated (Dec 24, 2011)

Why don't you have a windows partition on your Mac? That seems like a smart idea.


----------



## crpeck (Sep 24, 2011)

I've been working on a Mac/Linux update to MotoRooter (which uses the old system.img file - unless you use the FXZ files you can't flash the boot.img file). The new script uses the FXZ files and flashes everything back to 5.5.893, and, optionally roots/4everroots it, and, copy thee 5.9.901 zip to the sdcard (it uses a version of moto-fastboot I found, which will flash the larger files, like the webtop file). PM me if you want to 'test' it out, before I release it.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

hey your nexus is waiting .... what ever you do .....DO IT!!!! dont look back


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Nicelysedated said:


> Why don't you have a windows partition on your Mac? That seems like a smart idea.


Never needed it before. Don't run anything solely needed by Windows... until now...


----------



## 24v (Nov 29, 2011)

LDubs said:


> ooh, that hurts. Next time, please read through the whole thread before you post niceties like this. If you had, you would have seen I DID have a backup plan, and it turned out my old laptop failed everything.


So why is that Verizon's fault? Why are they sending you a replacement phone for damage you did to your own device? I cannot believe it is possible for someone to be so delusional.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Alright, alright, everyone needs to calm down. I never said this was Verizon's fault. I owned up to it, and they are sending me a warranty replacement. End of story. Move along...


----------



## crpeck (Sep 24, 2011)

crpeck said:


> you can't flash the boot.img file


Timmy10shoes was kind enough to correct me on this. You can flash the boot.img file. I was confusing this on a few conversations I had back when there was only one kernel to work off of, I figured back then that why flash the boot.img, if it's a constant, and all we were doing was replacing the system.img file. My bad and Thanks to timmy10shoes for correcting me.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

But that's where you are delusional ... you didn't own up to it. Your phone was rooted ,thus making the warranty void. Explain to me how you owned up to it. ...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm just curious WHO you 'owned up' to. And what exactly you owned up? 
Did you tell Verizon you rooted your phone and voided your warranty? Did you tell them you flashed potentially non-OTA approved software? Using leaked software tools not approved for general public release? 
If you truthfully told them all of that, and then they still decided to warranty the phone, then the onus is completely in their hands for having ridiculously unenforced warranty policies. 
If you left out any of the above information, then I would consider you a fraud and criminal. And I would negate to have ANY further interactions with you. 
Saying, "Sorry, I won't do it again." may get you off the hook with VZW, but many if not most of us devs/themers, hackers in general, shun the idea of people cheating because of ignorance or laziness. The community has a good memory as to who the schmucks are.

With the above said, please don't infer this as a personal attack. I believe its a view most of the community supports but may be reluctant to publicly state. I truly hate that Moto locks down these awesome phones. But I can clearly see why.

Just my $ 0.02


----------



## Daybreak (Dec 26, 2011)

LDubs said:


> ooh, that hurts. Next time, please read through the whole thread before you post niceties like this. If you had, you would have seen I DID have a backup plan, and it turned out my old laptop failed everything.
> 
> Back to your regularly scheduled programming. I do like the boot camp idea, forgot about that... where can I get a cheap version of Windows XP?


Howdy,
I have read the entire thread. I have also read about your plans to root your new replacment phone. Folks like you are abusing the system. Why not wait a few days working on a fix. NO, you talk with VZ and lie.

Karma = full retail charge for your phone


----------



## crpeck (Sep 24, 2011)

LDubs said:


> Yes - I tried these too, kept getting either "waiting for device" or "file not found" error.


Just a quick note on these instructions - try doing it with the sudo command in front of them, like:


> sudo ./fastboot-mac flash boot boot.img
> sudo ./fastboot-mac flash system system.img
> sudo ./fastboot-mac -w
> sudo ./fastboot-mac reboot


When it asks for a password, it wants the one you use to login to your Mac with. sudo runs the command as root, which is sometimes needed to get the correct access to the usb connection.
I would also suggest rebooting your Mac before doing that - fastboot and moto-fastboot are a bit flaky on the Mac, they're solid in Linux, but, for some reason they sometimes work & sometimes don't work on the Mac. (Make sure you swing a bag of chicken bones over your head while you're doing it too - LOL).


----------



## crpeck (Sep 24, 2011)

OK, I don't usually do this, I normally just click through the 'holier than though' posts, but, this is out of control. The OP asks for help, then he mentions sending it back to VZW for a replacement and everyone rises up and attacks. Seriously - we're supposed to be here to help each other, not be the ethics police. VZW will take the phone he gives them, flash it back to stock and give it to the next person that needs a replacement, maybe even the OP at some point down the road, or, one of us - LOL.

In the immortal words of Rodney King "Can't we all just get along."


----------



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

crpeck said:


> OK, I don't usually do this, I normally just click through the 'holier than though' posts, but, this is out of control. The OP asks for help, then he mentions sending it back to VZW for a replacement and everyone rises up and attacks. Seriously - we're supposed to be here to help each other, not be the ethics police. VZW will take the phone he gives them, flash it back to stock and give it to the next person that needs a replacement, maybe even the OP at some point down the road, or, one of us - LOL.
> 
> In the immortal words of Rodney King "Can't we all just get along."


+1

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## B.E.McAllister (Jun 7, 2011)

Just curious, but when they flash his phone, if they're not using anything different than us they are gonna get that fastboot certificate error, then what? I'm just asking cause I flash a lot of stuff and often brick my phone and I hate that I have to run three programs to get it back up and running. I'm just wondering if there will ever come a time when I can use just one file to get me back to stock.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

The files the use to fix it will be different from what we have available. It probably doesn't even check what's currently on the phone, just flashes whatever version they wish. Remember, they have the keys to this locked bootloader.


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

Lol.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

